# Traeger Timberline vs Pro series



## WesBigs (Feb 28, 2018)

Im going to pull the trigger on a Treaeger this spring and trying to decide which one to get. Right now its between the Pro series 22 or 34 and the Timberline 850. I cant decide if the extra features of the Timberline are worth the extra cost.
Anybody have any advice on either one?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

Nope. No idea.
But if you buy a fully loaded car or truck, it's worth more if/when you decide to get rid of it.
So if you get the one with the most bells and whistles, you won't ever wonder if you should have.

Said an old man sitting in a rocking chair on his porch...


----------



## eats (Feb 28, 2018)

WesBigs said:


> Im going to pull the trigger on a Treaeger this spring and trying to decide which one to get. Right now its between the Pro series 22 or 34 and the Timberline 850. I cant decide if the extra features of the Timberline are worth the extra cost.
> Anybody have any advice on either one?


I just upgraded to the Pro34 and love all the room and the digital controller is way less finicky than my original Lil Tex Elite.  Will fit two rib racks (16 racks o ribs) or 160 chicken wings at one time.  I'm perfectly happy with the size and performance of my pro.


----------



## bconrey (Feb 28, 2018)

Definitely see them in person, if you haven’t already. I was looking at the 22 and 34 online and they looked more similar in size than they actually are. I can’t speak to the differences of the Pro versus Timberline. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bregent (Feb 28, 2018)

Any particular reason you're looking at Traeger rather than one of the many other brands?


----------



## WesBigs (Feb 28, 2018)

bconrey said:


> Definitely see them in person, if you haven’t already. I was looking at the 22 and 34 online and they looked more similar in size than they actually are. I can’t speak to the differences of the Pro versus Timberline.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


I have looked at them both and actually like the size of the 22 better. We dont do a ton of entertaining so I would be more concerned about heating a lot of empty space that Im not using with the bigger grill.
I know the Timberline is big, but the fancy wifi controller speaks to the gadget loving geek side of me.


----------



## WesBigs (Feb 28, 2018)

bregent said:


> Any particular reason you're looking at Traeger rather than one of the many other brands?


Not really, mostly convenience. There are Traeger dealers with parts and accessories within a mile or two of my house. If there is better for less that I could still use the Traeger pellets in then I would look into it but the ones Im looking at seem to fit all of my needs.


----------



## gr8day (Feb 28, 2018)

If you put your hands on a Timberline and a Pro, the Timberline is built to a different level quality wise, just read the specs, does it cook better than a Pro I can't say but it is built a heck of a lot better.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 1, 2018)

You can use any brand of pellet in any brand of pellet smoker. You don’t have to use Traeger pellets in a Traeger smoker. I’d argue that Traeger pellets are overpriced with the least amount of smoke flavor. 

It’s nice to have local dealers but there are many other brands to consider. I bought my RecTec online direct from the company site unseen after researching many brands. 

I think warranty and customer service are also important with pellet smokers.


----------



## WesBigs (Mar 1, 2018)

ross77 said:


> You can use any brand of pellet in any brand of pellet smoker. You don’t have to use Traeger pellets in a Traeger smoker. I’d argue that Traeger pellets are overpriced with the least amount of smoke flavor.
> 
> It’s nice to have local dealers but there are many other brands to consider. I bought my RecTec online direct from the company site unseen after researching many brands.
> 
> I think warranty and customer service are also important with pellet smokers.



Ross..Are you happy with your RecTec and do you know what their warranty is?
I see you're from Minneapolis, I'm in Apple Valley. What brand pellets do you use and where do you get them?


----------



## ross77 (Mar 1, 2018)

So far so good. The RT-680 has a 6 year warranty. 

I buy Lumberjack Pellets from a local dealer for $16 for 40lb bags. He has an ad posted on Craigslist. Other options are Pit Boss at Wal-Mart for $16.88/bag.


----------



## WesBigs (Mar 1, 2018)

bregent said:


> Any particular reason you're looking at Traeger rather than one of the many other brands?



Is there one that you recommend? The more I look in the last couple of days the more Im starting to lean towards the Camp Chef woodwind with the sear box.


----------



## Shiner ECV (Mar 1, 2018)

WesBigs said:


> Is there one that you recommend? The more I look in the last couple of days the more Im starting to lean towards the Camp Chef woodwind with the sear box.



after my first cook on the traeger i almost packed it up and returned it until i figured out i could buy the camp chef sear box seperately, and i slapped it on the side of my traeger…. check my posts for a little video.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice MOD Shiner.


----------



## Shiner ECV (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks man. Not much to it but definitely solves a problem lol.


----------



## bregent (Mar 5, 2018)

WesBigs said:


> Is there one that you recommend? The more I look in the last couple of days the more Im starting to lean towards the Camp Chef woodwind with the sear box.



It depends. What's your budget? How big of a cooking area do you need? How many people do you typically cook for? Do you need direct flame/ grilling capability?


----------



## WesBigs (Mar 5, 2018)

bregent said:


> It depends. What's your budget? How big of a cooking area do you need? How many people do you typically cook for? Do you need direct flame/ grilling capability?



I actually ended up ordering a Camp Chef Woodwind with the sear box this last weekend. It seemed to check all of the boxes that I wanted. 
Im looking forward to some smoked ribs!


----------



## bregent (Mar 6, 2018)

WesBigs said:


> I actually ended up ordering a Camp Chef Woodwind with the sear box this last weekend. It seemed to check all of the boxes that I wanted.
> Im looking forward to some smoked ribs!



I think you made a good choice. Enjoy your new pit.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 8, 2018)

Good choice WesBigs


----------

